
Square says its employees might get too rich - Libertatea
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2015/10/14/square-says-its-employees-might-get-too-rich/
======
anjalimullany
This headline is not pointing to super unusual language in these filings -
look at Twitter's S-1, for example: "Our growth strategy also depends on our
ability to expand and retain our organization with highly skilled personnel.
Identifying, recruiting, training and integrating qualified individuals will
require significant time, expense and attention. In addition to hiring new
employees, we must continue to focus on retaining our best employees. Many of
our employees may be able to receive significant proceeds from sales of our
equity in the public markets after this offering, which may reduce their
motivation to continue to work for us."
[http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1418091/0001193125133...](http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1418091/000119312513390321/d564001ds1.htm)

And Alibaba's F-1: "In addition, we have a number of employees, including many
members of management, whose equity ownership in our company could give them a
substantial amount of personal wealth following our initial public offering.
As a result, it may be difficult for us to continue to retain and motivate
these employees, and this wealth could affect their decisions about whether or
not they continue to remain with us. If we are unable to motivate or retain
these employees, our business may be severely disrupted and our prospects
could suffer."
[https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1577552/000119312514...](https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1577552/000119312514184994/d709111df1.htm)

Etc.

